# Dumor feed and minerals



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

Does anybody use this brand? I can't find The Onyx minerals at my TSC but they do have Dumor Spring Minerals. They also have Dumor Pelleted goat feed. Are either of those any good?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Audra I have no experience with this brand but I was told when TSC jettisoned all other brands in a sell out to Purina that their 'house' brand would be Dumor which is still Purina but given to them at a discount to put a non-advertised name on. It is still Purina products just not paying for their advertising. It is now the in house brand so you can believe that you are getting a choice. 
The label troubles me personally because it says 'ruminant meat and bone free' which says to me there are some other kinds of dead things in there! :/
Lee


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

Thats not much of a choice, Meh :/ I think I'll pass.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I am not a fan of Dumor.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

And it's not that much cheaper than Purina, actually it's less than 1.00 a bag cheaper. I can buy other goat grains, that I feel are better, at 3-4 dollars a bag cheaper.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

I think I will just stick with the whole grains I am feeding and not mess with pelleted stuff. My girls are doing well on their whole grains.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

You know the saying..............if it ain't broke......


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And TSC does carry Manna Pro mineral, its a nice mineral for a small herd.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

I use Manna Pro minerals already,the goats love them. But I thought I would ask about the other since it comes in much larger bags. But I will heed Cindy's advice and refrain from fixing that which isn't broken


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Our TSC only carries a general purpose livestock mineral for all classes of livestock, including sheep. The only other one they carry in the larger bags is Elk minerals. Big need for those up here, the poor Maine Elk have no way of getting their natural minerals out in the Maine woods. hehehe


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I've found that the dumor alfalfa pellets are pretty bad quality compared to other brands, such as standlee or the merry mixer which is what I usually get. Dusty, not bright green, etc. and the last time I checked they actually had an animal fat on the ingredient label. Plus, they are higher priced. I used the medicated feed a few years ago and was not confident that it did it's job. My kids did not grow as well as they do now on other feeds, medicated or not. Plus, it just doesn't smell as nice...kind of dusty or something.


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

Weve used Dumor it's ok but I bet of you look around you can find better


----------

